# Removal of Part of Load Bearing Wall Costs



## NickWa (Nov 17, 2011)

We are looking to get this wall removed from our kitchen/dining room. I have got 3 quotes and one was around $1000 and 2 closer to $3000. This is a huge price difference and I am wondering if anyone can give a rough idea of what a job like this should cost. All the itinerary is the same I really don't know why the price difference. If $1000 is average price, I will go that route, but if average price is closer to $3000, then I would be weary of the $1000 job.

The house was built in 1988, the wall is directly down the center of the house and is a 2x6 or 2x8 wall. This is the main floor of a 2 storey house with a basement underneath. In the basement there are jackposts supporting the beam (in the main floor, floor).

Thank you!!!


----------



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't like to give prices, but in my area that would be atleast a $2500 job. Does the price include for the Engineers beam sizing recommendation?


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't like to give pricing info. But $1000 would probably just cover framing and demolition. I assume you are wanting a complete job with finished drywall, painting, etc. Are all of these contractors properly insured? Have you checked any references?


----------



## diybrad (Sep 14, 2010)

I just removed a 27 foot load bearing wall. House has main floor and a basement so no extra floors above the bearing wall. The engineer and the beams, columns, drywall etc cost me almost $1000. Your wall is not that large but expect an engineer to cost $400-800 by itself. You will also have to fix the flooring where the wall is removed. you will have a gap in the tile/hardwood and that will be hard to match. You will also need to move any wiring that may be the wall.

You will need to make 100% sure that the contractor that is doing this work is insured to be removing bearing walls. Request a copy of liability directly from the insurance company. And if he/she owns the business but has other workers in the house make sure they have workers comp insurance.

This really is not a hard job if you are a seasoned DIYer but you will definitely want to hire the engineer. That cost me $125 an hour with a 3 hour minimum in nashville.


----------



## NickWa (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for quick replies.

The cost was quoted for entire job. I wanted to see if it would be worth doing as much as I could myself or leaving it all to them.

I am more than comfortable removing the drywall, moving the electrical and HVAC and finishing up the framing/drywall when done.

Ideally, I would do all of that so the contractor(s) would come in to a stud wall, remove the stud wall, add beam in, support and affix beam, leave. I would then take care of electrical and HVAC work, fixing floor, and framing/drywalling the new beam/side wall. I was hoping this could be done for $1000 or less paid to contractor/engineer. Obviously more costs for finishing which I am not counting in that $1000.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

NickWa said:


> We are looking to get this wall removed from our kitchen/dining room. I have got 3 quotes and one was around $1000 and 2 closer to $3000. This is a huge price difference and I am wondering if anyone can give a rough idea of what a job like this should cost. All the itinerary is the same I really don't know why the price difference. If $1000 is average price, I will go that route, but if average price is closer to $3000, then I would be weary of the $1000 job.
> 
> The house was built in 1988, the wall is directly down the center of the house and is a 2x6 or 2x8 wall. This is the main floor of a 2 storey house with a basement underneath. In the basement there are jackposts supporting the beam (in the main floor, floor).
> 
> Thank you!!!


Pricing for jobs over the internet is IMPOSSIBLE to do. You HAVE to go by contractors un your area.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

A couple of points. Either you hire the engineer/architect to design the beam, prepare the drawings, and secure the permit, else the contractor is going to charge you to hire the engineer and will add markup. I occasionally design beams for folks (never anyone on this forum for a variety of reasons), and the minimum charge would be $500, more if it is a complicated job, of if I have to personally discuss the project with the building inspector. The cost you are trying to achieve, namely $1000, presumably does not include the engineering cost.

As to you prepping the project, if the contractor is willing to enter an agreement with you where you prepare the site, presumably they will give you a lower cost than if they had to do all the work themselves. If I were the contractor, I would NEVER allow a homeowner to work with my crew, for liability and production reasons, but I suppose there might be a contractor out there who would allow you to participate in the project.

In terms of evaluating the bids, I know you stated that the itinerary was the same, but you really need to check carefully. Do you have a complete, accurate scope of work prepared? As has been noted, there are a lot of small items that can add up in cost quickly, such as insurance, finish, cost of permit, inspection, and risk (how will the contractor handle differing site conditions?). All of these items should be clearly and unambiguously set forth in your request for bids, if they are not, you have no way to compare one bid to another.


----------

